# Adoption story



## special_kala

https://brettandcandace.blogspot.com/

This is a really love blog of a couple who did a open adoption over in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

special_kala said:


> https://brettandcandace.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is a really love blog of a couple who did a open adoption over in the US. :thumbup:

I've been looking through this one and the birth parents... It's so emotional and touching.


----------

